# Major cache of IED materials seized in Afghanistan



## vonGarvin (12 Jan 2009)

From here   



> A joint mission involving Canadian, British and Afghan troops is being hailed as a "tremendous success" after soldiers seized one of the largest caches of materials to make roadside bombs.
> Operation Shahi Tandar (Royal Thunder), which took place in the Khakrez and Shah Wali Khot districts of Kandahar province on January 7 to 9, uncovered 138 detonators used for improvised explosive devices (IEDs).
> Since one detonator is essential for the making of each bomb, the seizure of these detonators is comparable to taking 138 IEDs off the roads -- which are responsible for the majority of Canadian casualties in Afghanistan.
> Maj. Marc Saint-Yves, Deputy Commanding Officer of the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, called the operation a "tremendous success."
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jan 2009)

Well done. :cdnsalute:

I have a feeling that people that planned to use these things won't be using anything ever again............just a 'feeling'.


----------



## geo (12 Jan 2009)

BZ At a time like this.....it's a nice sunny day in the neighborhood.


----------



## Loachman (12 Jan 2009)

Moonlit nights "in the neighbourhood" can be just as satisfying.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jan 2009)

Good job troops!! Well done!!

Now if you can get the bomb makers and those that direct who, where and when the bombs are to be detonated, so much the better.


----------



## tech2002 (12 Jan 2009)

koodos to troops


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2009)

Congrats to all who had a hand in it.....   

Here's ISAF's version of events - ISAF photo of some of the haul attached.

Afghan National Security Forces, supported by soldiers from the 3rd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment (RCR) Battle Group and K Company, 42 Commando Royal Marines, have successfully completed Operation SHAHI TANDAR in the Khakrez and Shah Wali Khot districts of Kandahar. The operation took place between Jan. 7-9.

“The operation was a true coalition success with the agility of a helicopter-borne Royal Marines Commando Company being used to surprise and unhinge the Taliban whilst supported by Canadian Ground Manoeuvre,” said Lt. Col. Charlie Stickland, British Royal Marines, Commanding Officer 42 Commando Group. 

During the operation, K Company and British Royal Engineers assaulted at night by helicopter, whilst the 3rd Battalion, RCR and ANSF used ground manoeuvres. While conducting a compound search, soldiers from K Company discovered a small cache of weapons and IED components. Further examination of the compound resulted in a larger find of an extensive list of IED-components, including 138 detonators. 

“What makes this find so significant is the types and volume of materials that were found,” said Major Marc Saint-Yves, Deputy Commanding Officer of the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. “There is no doubt that these materials were going to end up as IEDs which would have been used to target ANSF and ISAF soldiers. This would have also resulted in more innocent Afghan citizens being killed or wounded.”

The operation was the latest in a series of ANSF and ISAF operations aimed at providing enduring security in Kandahar Province throughout the winter months. Afghan and coalition forces are continuing to improve security so that reconstruction and development can be accelerated and the people of Kandahar can live without fear.


_- edited to add ISAF account -_


----------



## Marshall (13 Jan 2009)

Great. Even one less IED in production is an accomplishment.

Good job.


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Jan 2009)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Good job troops!! Well done!!
> 
> Now if you can get the bomb makers and those that direct who, where and when the bombs are to be detonated, so much the better.



... and place them and their goods all in one small room and ......KABOOM..... a new partially dug well for the locals!

ME


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jan 2009)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> ... and place them and their goods all in one small room and ......KABOOM..... a new partially dug well for the locals!
> 
> ME



Not excatly......


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2009)

Courtesy of UK MoD - photos below - as well as what appears to be an "oh yeah?  well WE seized weapons in a cache, too, so there!" statement from the Taliban.....

*Marines seize Taliban weapons in airborne assault*
UK Ministry of Defence, 14 Jan 09
Article link

Following a night-time helicopter and ground assault conducted by British, Afghan and Canadian troops, a huge haul of lethal weapons and bomb-making equipment has been recovered from a Taliban stronghold near Kandahar.

Operation Shahi Tandar (Royal Storm) took place north of Kandahar City on 7-9 January 2009. It was conducted by Afghan National Security Forces (ANSF) supported by British troops from 42 Commando Group Royal Marines and 3rd Battalion The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.

Under cover of darkness, the helicopter assault was launched on the isolated Taliban stronghold in the early hours of the morning on 7 January 2009 by members of K Company, 42 Commando Group, supporting a Canadian Recce Squadron from Task Force Kandahar.

While the Royal Marines attacked from the air, before sweeping through the area on foot, securing and checking compounds and farm buildings, the 3rd Battalion The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group pushed in from the ground, on foot and in armoured vehicles.

ISAF (International Security Assistance Force) forces completely surprised and overwhelmed insurgents in a number of locations, although tragically, during the operation, a Canadian Trooper was killed.

The search of over 50 compounds and buildings led to the detention of eight insurgents and the seizure of a huge haul of weapons and bomb-making equipment by the Marines and the supporting Royal Engineers of K Company.

AK-47 rifles, a handgun, grenades and anti-personnel mines were uncovered along with thousands of rounds of ammunition.

Alongside the weapons, a huge haul of materials used to make improvised explosive devices was found in a compound believed to have been a bomb factory.

Pressure plate triggers, kilos of explosives, detonators, fuses and ball-bearings used to create deadly shrapnel were uncovered hidden in underground caches. In addition, 20kg of wet opium was discovered in one location and cannabis in another.

Leaving as rapidly as they came, K Company were extracted again by helicopter, having dealt a serious blow to the insurgency and their capability to launch attacks, particularly on the major transport routes through Kandahar province.

Lieutenant Colonel Charlie Stickland Royal Marines, Commanding Officer 42 Commando Group, said:

    "The operation was a true coalition success, with the agility of a helicopter-borne Royal Marines Commando Company being used to surprise and unhinge the Taliban whilst supported by Canadian Ground Manoeuvre. The men of 42 Commando Group now have a reputation across southern Afghanistan for having a 'ferret-like' nose for weapon caches."

Improvised explosive devices (IEDs) are an indiscriminate weapon that kill and injure innocent Afghans and ISAF forces. Recently the reporting of IEDs by both civilians and ISAF forces has increased.

ISAF, in partnership with ANSF, exploits every improvised explosive device incident to its fullest in order to gain information to improve their procedures to fight this threat. In recent months, ISAF and ANSF operations have been increasingly successful in finding and dismantling IED-building networks and facilities.


Members of K Company 42 Commando during a joint operation with Task Force Kandahar (Canadian), north of Kandahar City [Picture: MOD]







A selection of detonators, detonator wire and fuses, along with IED (Improvised Explosive Device) testing equipment, found during Operation Shahi Tandar [Picture: MOD]






22 sticks of Rocket Propelled Grenade propellent explosives seized during the raid by K Company 42 Commando, supporting Canadian Forces from Task Force Helmand [Picture: MOD]


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Jan 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Operation Shahi Tandar (Royal Storm) took place north of Kandahar City on 7-9 January 2009. It was conducted by Afghan National Security Forces (ANSF) supported by British troops from 42 Commando Group Royal Marines and 3rd Battalion * The Royal  Canadian  Regiment  * Battle Group.


This is a great article.  But how can the UK MoD get my regiment's title correct, but the CANADIAN Department of National Defence continually buggers it up?  ???


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2009)

Maybe they took the time to do the reasearch and get it right  ;D


----------

